# Alternatives to the towerblocks



## borgy95 (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi there, 

I'm due to be relocating in the next 3-4weeks. I need to find accomodation.Obv I've been reading around and any and every guide lists to the usual suspects. Downtown, corniche Al Reem etc. Basically "Go live in a skyscraper". For me personally this is a nightmare. I do not want to be living in one. So I'm looking at areas where people live in normal 2/3 storey buildings. 

I have identified the Mussafah area. What can people tell me about these areas? Looking at the estate agents prices one gets double the sq ft for the same price as Al Reem. Is there an inside scoop? Is this a locals area rather than Expats and tourists?


----------

